# Dot's multi-directional hair



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot is gorgeous and I love her errant eyebrows which grow in all directions at once, but now her muzzle hair is beginning to go its own way too 
She has kiss cirls that come forward on the side of her muzzle (these are new...) difficult to get them to show up but I've tried to take pics.
Plus she has hairy horns eek::devil that grow out at the back of her head...

I look at pics of Nina always so perfect with never a hair out of place and then I look at my little Wookie


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Dot is beautiful, maybe going for that tousled hair sexy look? Love the kiss curls, I think she looks sweet!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha! Little tufty Dot, I love her Marzi! She's totally amazing! 

Nina has pretty impressive stick up eyebrows too. She is blessed however with luxuriously soft straight face hair, thick and furry, grows like a weed but I think the straight helps.

I would love a little Dot face too though  one day!!

Vertical eyebrows


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It's bedhead, but better. Some of us pay god money for hairstyles like that! I think she looks adorable.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dot is so cute it gives her character all of her own I too look at Nina's perfectly coiffed head and think how Molly looks all disheveled  I call her bed head often


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Ruth I bet you did that on purpose to make the unruly haired poo's feel better


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Ruth I bet you did that on purpose to make the unruly haired poo's feel better


No way!! That's a genuine Nina look! 

Here's the coiffed look..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love our bed head girls.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Willow! Love her too!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love our bed head girls.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww Willow so cute


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

It's their curls inherited from their daddy! This pic best shows all the directions Jasper's grows in....Dot you are a gorgeous little wookie, Nina you are such a glamour puss and Willow you are as cute as ever with your bed head xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

They are all lovely - and all different...
But Nina is such a glamour girl - Ruth you specialise in having girls with amazing and unique coats


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

There ought to be a law that every child be allowed a cockapoo to hug.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Jasper, scrummy boy 
I'm so glad Dot is like him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> They are all lovely - and all different...
> But Nina is such a glamour girl - Ruth you specialise in having girls with amazing and unique coats


I'm a lucky mummy!

People tell me I choose the unique things in all aspects of my life. I'm not aware if it, I just go for what I like


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous Jasper!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> View attachment 32505
> 
> It's their curls inherited from their daddy! This pic best shows all the directions Jasper's grows in....Dot you are a gorgeous little wookie, Nina you are such a glamour puss and Willow you are as cute as ever with your bed head xxx
> 
> ...


Aww Jasper and Tia look so cute together  He is so sweet. So funny his head looks bigger than your daughters They look like they are best friends! 

I have to agree Nina is the glamour pup she could be on TV


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw you guys are sweet. Nina is blushing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Aww Nina can blush She is a little diva queen


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> There ought to be a law that every child be allowed a cockapoo to hug.


Absolutely! Nothing better than a hug with your cockapoo...
Mind you, th cockapoo looks pretty content too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

That photo is priceless.  We can wite the law like this.

"A cockapoo for every child and a child (or a child at heart) for every cockapoo!"


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love it!! Comfy Dot!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Marzi said:


> Absolutely! Nothing better than a hug with your cockapoo...
> Mind you, th cockapoo looks pretty content too


hahahha! that is a great pic! she looks so super content!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

all looking gorgeous, Dudley has just about calmed down enough for us to hold him like that (Oliver has to be on the floor with him though, he is too big!),
I am so pleased for my son that he has him, even more important as he is an only child I think. (mind you I would have swapped my sister for a dog when I was younger....!)


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry, hi-jacking thread, I did want to say that I love all the poo's on here - mad hair, tidy hair, they are all beautiful -but just to add to the dog/child loving pics - this is my son trying to make Dudley a lap dog! (it is a rubbish shot colour wise)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Sorry, hi-jacking thread, I did want to say that I love all the poo's on here - mad hair, tidy hair, they are all beautiful -but just to add to the dog/child loving pics - this is my son trying to make Dudley a lap dog! (it is a rubbish shot colour wise)
> View attachment 32817


Love it dawn - Dudley looks BIG on this pic, x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Dudley - do you have the Cuddly Dudley story about the grumpy penguin who gets fed up because everyone wants to cuddle him?!
Did you say that Dudley does standard height agility jumps? Big lad.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Sorry, hi-jacking thread, I did want to say that I love all the poo's on here - mad hair, tidy hair, they are all beautiful -but just to add to the dog/child loving pics - this is my son trying to make Dudley a lap dog! (it is a rubbish shot colour wise)
> View attachment 32817


Beautiful picture


----------

